# Ichiko Japan 1967 Cadillac Eldorado tin car



## Nashman (Jun 7, 2019)

Here is a cool all original 28 inch long Cadillac Eldorado toy car made by Ichiko Japan.  Yes, this toy car was designed for a child to sit on the roof ( note metal pillar inside) and push along with their feet. I have owned a boxed example that I reluctantly sold about 6 years ago. See the picture on the boxed toy.

 I have since purchased a close to mint example unboxed to fill the void in my childlike brain. I have owned several of these ( 4 including the one I have now) and they were usually pretty beat up from use.

 Usually the roof is collapsed, and most of the hubcaps missing. Also the plastic front marker lights and rear tailights are gone. I have only ever seen a red example. All were mass produced on an assembly factory line in Japan. The interior ( as most high end detailed tinplate Japan made toys) is very detailed with lithographed instruments, plastic steering wheel, detailed seats/door panels/dash. I have been collecting toys and advertising/neat stuff from our past over 35 years, bicycles being no exception.


----------

